# The Fertility Show - London Olympia 2, Hammersmith, London



## Bellini

http://www.fertilityshow.co.uk/index.html

Is anyone going to this? Anyone been before?


----------



## Ruth

First year it has been on!!

Ruth


----------



## lesbo_mum

ooooooooo i wanna go!!! think im busy that weekend though


----------



## PinkPeacock

Just had a look and it looks really interesting. I've just emailed OH with the info so we'll see what he says. We'll be DR for round three during the event so might be interesting! 

If lots of FFers go we should wear something orange so we can recognise each other


----------



## caz24

ooo this looks quite good is anyone going?! i wonder what it will be like, not sure if i want to go or not as don't wanna get upset   , whats everyone think? xx

caz xx


----------



## PinkPeacock

Hi gang,

Our tickets are booked.   We're going on Saturday to "How To Get Pregnant (and to have the best possible pregnancy)" "Endometriosis - enhancing your fertility - a nutritional path to support reproduction" and "Coping strategies before, during and after treatment". 

Is anyone else going? Would be good to meet up.
xxx


----------



## orange-blossom

It looks really interesting.  I shall try to get there.


----------



## JW3

Bellini

I was thinking of going only the stuff I am really interested in is on Friday and I've got to work


----------



## sweetietweetie

i am planning on going ! thankfully its only a 45 min train journey for me !

think we may go on the saturday with OH  but there are quite a few interesting seminars esp on the friday so as i dont work fridays was thinking of going on the friday on my own then on the sat with OH 

Thinking of doing the following seminars on the friday

nutrition to boost fertility
the basics What you need to know to get pregnant and how to prepare for pregnancy. 
Maximise your chance of getting fertility treatment paid for by the NHS.
Testing your fertility and the value of your ovarian reserve.
Fertility surgery: an alternative or addition to IVF

am i mad to do all these aswell as go on both days ??

anyone else thinking the same


----------



## Bellini

Well, we were going on the Saturday but now Mr B has to work  

I have a friend that wants to come but not sure if it's the "right" thing to do going with her without Mr B.


----------



## kdb

Hoping to get there on the Friday as I have 1/2 a day's leave I need to use up before the end of the year.  Definitely keen on the nutrition seminar and the top-ten-ways-to-cope... pity they're four hours apart!!


----------



## JW3

Have a great time at the event.

Can't make it myself now but let us know if it is any good.


----------



## bluprimrose

i am hoping to take the day off on friday to go - and would love to meet up with you coco if you go and fancy company - or anyone else who is thinking of going and would like company.

bpxx


----------



## sweetietweetie

Hi I'm going tomorro am also sitting in on the following seminars

Zita west at 10.30
The basics at 11.30
Max ur chances at 1.30
Chinese meds at 2.30 

It would be great to see anyone else there, just let me know

X


----------



## PinkPeacock

Hi,

We're going tomorrow too. We're in the Zita West's semina as well. I'll send you a PM with my mobile number - perhaps we could meet up?

Anyone else going to be there?

xxx


----------



## bluprimrose

i went today - it was fantastic.  hope you get lots out of it.

bpxx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥

I also went today with a girlfriend (a non FF'er for the moment  ) and gleaned a lot of information even for a veteran 

We went to the following seminars so if anyone wants any info please shout as I took lots of notes and will post any info required:

Nutrition to boost fertility - Marilyn Glenville (I first had a consultation with Marilyn 3yrs ago so it was lovely to catch up with her after the seminar and discuss ways forward for me with nutrition and supplements relevant in light of the number of miscarriages I have had)

Embryo Screening - Care, Nottingham - PGD, PGS & CGH - very interesting for us older ladies and possible chromosome issues with older eggs

Dealing with PCOS, Chinese Medicine, Older Women and Adoption and Fostering

So spent most of the day in seminars but still had a bit of free time to look round some of the stands. if anyone reading this now and has a free day tomorrow and is near to London I cannot recommend the show enough, I even did a couple of interviews with two journalists, one from The Mail on Sunday & the one from The Guardian regarding my thoughts on the show and my own fertility journey, as they are running a full article on fertility this Sunday so must buy the papers just hope it's a true picture not the usual misinterpretation (as I said to them both !!!)

Enough waffle

Jennie
x


----------



## bluprimrose

was fantastic - i'd definitely recommend it.

bp
xx


----------



## TraceySainsbury

Hi just to let you know the presentations from the seminars will be on the Fertility Show website after the event.

Also hoping no one needs it (unless in thinking about changing clinics for siblings  ) but the dates next year are 5th and 6th November.  I'm speaking about the internet this afternoon and of course will be mentioning how great Fertility Friends is for the free to join forums 

Tracey


----------



## PinkPeacock

Hey, 

We're leaving in about an hour. Really hoping we can get parked ok. If anyone wants to come and say hello I'm easily recognisable by a lot of brown hair, a checked shirt, and a wheelchair. Kinda makes me a little conspicuos. (how do you spell it)

Looking forward to seeing any FFers there,
Carys
xxx


----------



## Marshmallow

I can't make it (too far, too expensive to get to especially as DH made redundant recently) but if anyone saw the Marilyn Glenville presentation I'd love to hear more!  I get regular e-mails about various things after signing up a couple of years ago for her monthly updates, and I noticed she was giving a talk on nutrition and immune issues which is relevant to me.  I do hope they put the seminars on their website!

Marshmallow x


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2009/nov/10/fertility-trade-exhibition

Attached article from the Guardian giving a snapshot of last w/ends Fertiity Show @ Olympia plus a section of my interview about the show!


----------



## bluprimrose

bookmarking x


----------



## ccclaire

Does anyone have the link to the seminars online - i have searched the fertility show website i can't find them. 

I wanted to go but i couldn't make it in to london that weekend.


----------



## Ruth

Hiyyah

Just seen this article on the Daily mail website:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1227063/Theres-born-minute--Femail-goes-undercover-UKs-fertility-show.html

Sounds a bit scary!!

Ruth


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Ruth said:


> Hiyyah
> 
> Just seen this article on the Daily mail website:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1227063/Theres-born-minute--Femail-goes-undercover-UKs-fertility-show.html
> 
> Sounds a bit scary!!
> 
> Ruth


Typical Daily Hate article.....I don't think I've read one yet by this paper that errs on the side of fertility treatment...completely biased and badly written...and the title of the article is wholely inappropriate.



x Jennie x said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2009/nov/10/fertility-trade-exhibition
> 
> Attached article from the Guardian giving a snapshot of last w/ends Fertiity Show @ Olympia plus a section of my interview about the show!


I got your text on Sunday but got DP to buy me the Observer as for some reason I thought it was going to be in there (being the "Sunday Guardian")  ....I will have a prpper read of this article when I get home 

N xx


----------



## PinkPeacock

If anyone is on the sensative side or likely to get wound up by bigotted, ignorant views do not read the article. It has made me cry real tears and shout at my OH. 

I'm so angry. So so angry. My OH is cross at me for reading it as we've had the "The Daily Weil is scum" argument so many times and he doesn't understand why I read articles like this. I don't know either.


----------

